
Web version of the iOS10 music app design? - allanhahaha
I like the new Apple Music ios app design (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;9to5mac.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;13&#x2F;new-ios-10-music-app-design&#x2F;) a lot, and want to apply a web version of such style to my website. Is there any website already using similar style I can take a look as reference?
======
csbubbles
Can you please elaborate what you find so "special" in those screenshots from
the article? I mean how is it really different from most of the modern
apps/websites?

